# THANK YOU Sunrise!!!



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

We got a wonderful present in the mail from Sunrise. 

Riot says: I wanted to show off my brand new e-collar. I apologize for the poor quality of the pictures. Mommy only has a cellphone camera. Also, mommy tried to get me to hold the big case thing, but it was too heavy. I didn't pose for very many because I wanted to drink my water!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - I am glad it arrived safely. Hope it brings you much joy!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

whew, that's some serious training equipment! You are ALL SET now!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

I will be sure to think of you when we finish our MH


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I still find it a bit humorous that I finally found the thing, with its zip ties still intact, under a bunch of well used tug and training toys ... 

I truly hope you do get your MH, it will most likely be before I get mine. Hopefully I will restart field training in another year or so after my other goals with Faelan have been accomplished 



mlopez said:


> I will be sure to think of you when we finish our MH


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> I still find it a bit humorous that I finally found the thing, with its zip ties still intact, under a bunch of well used tug and training toys ...
> 
> I truly hope you do get your MH, it will most likely be before I get mine. Hopefully I will restart field training in another year or so after my other goals with Faelan have been accomplished


From what I have seen in your videos, Faelan is a talented boy. You guys will get there. I hope I do...


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

What an awesome present!!!! Wow Sharon!!!  grins


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Pretty awesome!! 
Sunrise if you find any wingers or an 870 pump in your training bin let me know! LOL


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - sorry but I'm keeping the other equipment 



K9-Design said:


> Pretty awesome!!
> Sunrise if you find any wingers or an 870 pump in your training bin let me know! LOL


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow that's awesome!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Gotta love the forum angels here. Very nice of you Sunrise.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

:dblthumb2 Sunrise


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> LOL - sorry but I'm keeping the other equipment


May you could you send me some of your dedication to training my way. I still think you have figured out how to add more hours to the day.


----------

